# new female



## fire_in_my_eyes (Jan 23, 2003)

im new here and i came to check it out. Marco told me this site rocks :rockin:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Welcome to the board! I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

welcome.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Hi and welcome. I see you've met the little guppy :laugh:


----------



## fire_in_my_eyes (Jan 23, 2003)

this sit im gonna have to ghet used to


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i told here to come here







. give me credit!. i met her on a yahoo chat. i have ben advertizeing the site there. she doesnt know anything about piranhas. but soon she will. hell maybe she will buy her own tank someday. :rockin: 

welcome. and fell free to talk to any of they guys here about anything..


----------



## fire_in_my_eyes (Jan 23, 2003)




----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

CHUD said:


> Hi and welcome. I see you've met the little guppy :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I see you've met the little guppy

So it's not jsut a clever name :laugh:

Mark


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

welcome to the board. moved to the lounge.
wes


----------

